# Theos first annual prediction thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Feeling inspired from Shams post in the Bulls forum, I decided to make my own prediction thread.


*Eastern Conference* 

Pretty much locks 

*Detroit Pistons*
My predicted depth chart

PG: Chauncey Billups, Lindsey Hunter
SG: Rip Hamilton, Carlos Delfino
SF: Tayshaun Prince, Darvin Ham, Ronald Dupree
PF: Ben Wallace, Darko Milicic, Antonio McDyess
C: Rasheed Wallace, Derrick Coleman, Elden Campbell

*Rant* 
The Pistons had an awesome record towards the end of last year ever since they got Rasheed Wallace. They got an offseason to work together as a team and will only be better. Tayshaun Prince will probably keep up the good form from the playoffs and be able to shut down players such as Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady, Ray Allen. The guards will be just as good if not better with the addition of Carlos Delfino. The defense is just as good as last year (defense wins championships) with the Wallaces dominating the post. The development of Darko Milicic will be interesting and I wonder how much playing time he will get.
Best Case Scenario: Get the 1st seed and win the championship
Worst Case Scenario: Get the 4th seed and lose to Indiana in the 2nd rounch

*Miami Heat*
Predicted depth chart

PG: Dwayne Wade, Damon Jones, Keyon Dooling
SG: Eddie Jones, Dorrell Wright, Dwyane Wade
SF: Rasual Butler, Wesley Person
PF: Udonis Haslem, Christian Laettner, Jerome Beasley, Matt Freije, Malik Allen
C: Shaquille O'Neal, Michael Doleac, Wang Zhizhi

*Rant* 
Miami look to be the easy winners of the southeast division which is *easily* the worst division in the world. But - some might argue not so simply. They have a motivated and trimmed Shaq along with Wade (who's vastly overrated on this board) and thats basically it. Decent role players such as Udonis Haslem, Eddie Jones and Damon Jones but they are paper thin. Basically trading away their starting lineup, Miami are left with Rasual Butler to be their starting SF. Rasual freaking Butler. However, I still think that Miami will win this divison by default. I dont really see them contending for a final, they are a Shaq injury away from the lottery
Best Case Scenario: Shaq and Wade work well together and the bunch of scrubs/teammates show that they are in fact decent roleplayers.
Worst Case Scenario: Shaq injures himself again and the Heat slip down to 5th or 6th position whilst Michael Doleac is starting at Center.





*Indiana Pacers*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Jamaal Tinsley, Anthony Johnson, Rashard Wright
SG: Reggie Miller, Stephen Jackson, Fred Jones
SF: Ron Artest, Stephen Jackson
PF: Jermaine O'Neal, Jonathon Bender
C: Jeff Foster, Austin Croshere, Scot Pollard

*Rant* 
The Pacers didnt get much better, one could say they got a tiny bit worse. They lost their 6th man in Al Harrington and gained a player who will start on the bench, even though he should be starting, the Pacers dont have the guts to bench Reggie Miller. Can Jermaine O'Neal keep up the MVP form and shoot about 45% (43% last year). Another key factor is Ron Artest, can he keep playing awesome defense with 20 or so points or will he get back into the aggresive mode which he steered clear from last year. Jonathon Bender will be interesting this year, if he even reaches half his potential that will be awesome...but thats unlikely and he'll probably continue to warm the bench. Look for them to have the 2nd best record in the east, but with the re alignment they will be seeded 4th
Best Case Scenario: JO has an MVP type season and they win the central division and then go on to win the championship
Worst Case Scenario: Ron Artest goes off and Jermaine doesnt play well, Pacers get 4th seed and get lose to Detroit in the second round

* Good chance of making the top 8*

*Philadelphia 76ers*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Allen Iverson, Kevin Ollie
SG: Willie Green, Andre Igualoda, Aaron McKie
SF: Glenn Robinson, Corliss Williamson, Kedrick Brown
PF: Kenny Thomas, Marc Jackson
C: Samuel Dalembert, Brian Skinner

*Rant* 
With Iverson coming back from the Olympics and from a big injury, one wonders if he will return to his previous form? Another big question mark is how he will play the point guard position. Personally I expect him and the Sixers to do fine and win their division. They have a pretty good front court with a rising star in Samuel Dalembert who for the last month averaged something crazy like 12ppg, 12rpg and 3.5bpg on 54% shooting. If he plays nearly as well as that he should merit an all-star game place. They picked up a major steal in Iggy but will coach O'Brien incorporate him into the rotation because he's a rookie?. Glenn Robinson should be back and will try to have a big season (contract season). They lost a true player in Eric Snow but have AI to play the point
Best Case Scenario: AI has a monster PG season, Dalembert contributes like he was towards the end of the season, Robinson and Iggy both play awesomely at SF and Philly wins their division and makes it to the 2nd/3rd round
Worst Case Scenario: AI gets hurt and Dalembert doesnt continue his good play. Miss the playoffs again.

*Washington Wizards*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Gilbert Arenas, Steve Blake, Juan Dixon
SG: Larry Hughes, Anthony Peeler, Jarvis Hayes
SF: Antawn Jamison, Jarvis Hayes, Jared Jeffries
PF: Kwame Brown, Michael Ruffin, Samaki Walker
C: Brendan Haywood, Etan Thomas, PJ Ramos

*Rant*
This teem needs to outscore their oppositions to win. For them to be succesful they need Kwame Brown to break out. Its his contract season and has been on the all-breakout team for a long time. Another player who is important to this teams success is Gilbert Arenas, if he can stay healthy and back to the form of his Golden State season where he won MIP, watch out Miami. They have good depth at Center but they still need to play Miami 4 times a year. The addition of Jamison is interesting as he is a PF in a SF body but can play the SF just as good. Like Gilbert Arenas, Jamison needs to return to his Golden State form for this team to be succesful
Best Case Scenario: Shaq gets hurt and Washington win their division and make it to the second round
Worst Case Scenario: Kwame remains a bust and Jamisons defense hurts them. Arenas hurts himself again and the Wiz miss the playoffs.

*New York Knicks*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Stephon Marbury, Jamal Crawford, Moochie Norris, Jamison Brewer
SG: Allan Houston, Jamal Crawford, Shandon Anderson
SF: Tim "Fugazi" Thomas, Penny Hardaway, Trevor Ariza
PF: Kurt Thomas, Michael Sweetney, Jerome Williams
C: Nazr Mohammed, Vin Banker, Kurt Thomas

*Rant*
I was really struggling to decide where I should place the Knicks, they seem like a lock but I dont really think I can put them here. They played pretty well towards the end of last year and ended up with the 7th seed. It will be interesting to see how they go with Allan Houston, Tim Thomas and Jamal Crawford. Will egos rise in the locker room as Jamal will probably want to be a starter, he probably will though because Houston is always injured. I have to say that have had a pretty good offseason but I was waiting for Vince or Dampier to go there. If they get into the playoffs, can Starbury lead them far despite being labelled a "loser". They have a pretty good PF rotation with the talented offensive rebounder Michael Sweetney, I think they should give him some good minutes and the Junkyard Dog will be good for some minutes
Best Case Scenario: Win the Atlantic Divison and make the 2nd round
Worst Case Scenario: Houston gets hurt, Crawford gets annoyed and Starbury doesnt lead them anywhere. 9th seed

*Boston Celtics*
Predicted depth chart

PG: Gary Payton, Marcus Banks, Delonte West
SG: Paul Pierce, Jiri Welsch, Tony Allen
SF: Ricky Davis, Jiri Welsch
PF: Raef LaFrentz, Al Jefferson, Walter McCarty
C: Mark Blount, Kendrick Perkins, Tom Gugliotta

*Rant*
Along with New York, Boston was a tough team to decide where to go. Also, like New York - Boston has a good chance of winning their Division and should get some easy wins thanks to the division. But there is one big question mark hanging over the Boston team. Gary Payton. He's already said that he doesnt want to play for Boston and won't turn upto training camp. I think Marcus Banks is a little young and inexperienced to start. They have a decent frontline for the East in Mark Blount who started doing really well towards the end of last year, Raef Lafrentz who is a decent shot blockers and some young guns in Al Jefferson (who could possibly have an Amare Stoudemire season) and Kendrick Perkins who should get a bit of playing. Jiri Welsch is also a rising star who (I think) will push Ricky Davis to play harder. 
Best Case Scenario: Ricky Davis plays as a team man and Pierce returns to dazzling form. Boston win the Atlantic. 
Worst Case Scenario: Boston dont do well, Ricky Davis hogs it, Pierce gets worse and Rapeyafriends injures himself. Celtics get 10th spot.


Will be fighting for last playoff seeds 

*Cleveland Caviliers*
PG: Eric Snow, Jeff McInnis
SG: LeBron James, Dajaun Wagner
SF: Luke Jackson, Alexander Pavlovic, Ira Newble
PF: Drew Gooden, Robert Traylor, Anderson Varejo
C: Zydrunas Ilglauskas, Desagna Diop

*Rant*
Wow, I have to say that Cleveland had a good offseason barring the Boozer incident. They made up well by ripping Orlanda off for Gooden, Varejo for Battie. Tony freakin Battie. Losing Boozer will hurt alot, Im going as far to say that they wont make the playoffs anymore (I would of picked them for playoffs). Drew Gooden will probably return to his sophmore year form and be quite an addition (possible candidate for Most Improved?). They did quite well by getting Eric Snow, a defensive passing PG who can get you 7 assists. I have a feeling that Luke Jackson will be one of the most NBA-ready players from this draft (Battieritis). LeBron, The chosen one, the real deal. This kid is freakin awesome and with a year of experience in him he will only get better. Look for something crazy like 24-7-6 with a few big triple doubles
Best Case Scenario: Z doesnt get injured, Lebron goes even better, Gooden has a break out season and the Cavs make one of the last seeds in the playoffs
Worst Case Scenario: Gooden no-where near replaces Boozer, Z gets injured and Luke Jackson is a bust. 4th last seed in East

*Chicago Bulls*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Frank Williams
SG: Ben Gordon, Eddie Robinson, Eric Piatowski
SF: Andres Noicini, Luol Deng, Adrian Griffin
PF: Tyson Chandler, Othella Harrington, Antonio Davis
C: Eddy Curry, Antonio Davis, Cezary Trybanski

*Rant*
Once again I expect Chicago to do well, they had a good draft but ended up losing Crawford? Will Ben Gordon produce for them like Crawford did. I like their SF rotation, even though they are both 2 rookies. I think Deng and Noicini will produce for them and those two along will have some 20 point games and one will end up on the All-Rookie first team. Speaking of the all-rookie team I predict that they will have 2 players on it. Hopefully Chandler and Curry will breakout and play for a massive contract, maybe the cash will be a good insentive. The Bulls might be run over when they have Hinrich/Gordon in the backcourt. Both very small. The bench is a bit of a worry with only Deng and Davis being decent backups. Face it, Frank Williams is a scrub and dont get me started on Cezary Crybanski.
Best Case Scenario: The Baby Bulls breakout and have big season, all 3 rookies produce and Hinrich continues. 6-8th seed and a possible 2nd round birth
Worst Case Scenario: See last year. Lotto

*Milwaukee Bucks*

Predicted depth chart
PG: Mike James, Mo Williams, TJ Ford (injured)
SG: Michael Redd, Desmond Mason, Erick Strickland
SF: Keith Van Horn, Desmond Mason, Toni Kukoc
PF: Joe Smith, Marcus Haislip. Keith Van Horn
C: Dan Gadzuric, Daniel Santiago, Zaza Pachulia, Zendon Hamilton, Lonnie Jones

*Rant*
Dissapointing, if the Bucks kept the roster from last year I would of been inclined to had them as a pretty much lock. Instead, they've traded (basically) Damon Jones, Brevin Knight and Brian Skinner for Mike James, Mo Williams and Zaza Pachuli. The loss of Damon Jones will hurt terribly with the news of TJ Ford to miss alot of games. Its really terrible news, some have said that he might not ever play again. However, I think Michael Redd, Keith Van Horn and Dezmon Mason are enough to maybe, just maybe sneak them into the playoffs. PS: Hope TJ Ford comes back
Best Case Scenario: The Bucks get the 6-8th seed and make the playoffs taking the competition to 7 games
Worst Case Scenario: They really miss TJ and the C rotation hurts them, 10th


*Orlando Magic*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Steve Francis, Jameer Nelson, DeShawn Steveson
SG: Cuttino Mobley, Steve Francis, DeShawn Stevenson
SF: Hedo Turkoglu, Keith Bogans
PF: Dwight Howard, Pat Garrity
C: Kelvin Cato, Tony Battie, Andrew DeClerq

*Rant*
Some think that Orlanda can go as high as 3 or as low as 12. Personally, they sit at about the 9 seed for me. They did lose their best player but gained Steve Francis and Cat Mobley who add depth to this team. Franchise started in the all-star game last year for the West, he'll at least make it this year. From having a log jam at PF with Juwan Howard and Drew Gooden you've become a bit thin there, hopefully the number 1 pick Dwight Howard will be more of an Amare Stoudemire than a Kwame Brown. Who knows is Grant Hill we back, I doubt they'll let him play because they get massive cap relief if he doesnt play all-year
Best Case Scenario: Tracy who? They win the Southeast division
Worst Case Scenario. 11th seed

*Toronto Raptors*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Rafer Alston, Alvin Williams, Jalen Rose
SG: Vince Carter, Morris Peterson, Roger Mason
SF: Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Lamond Murray, 
PF: Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall, Jerome Moiso
C: Rafael Araujo, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods

*Rant*
This is a pretty good roster but there a few problem which put them into the category of fighting for the last seeds. First theres Vince whos already expressed his opinion about staying in Toronto and might cause a few problems, along with Jalen Rose they might be one hell of a ***** in the locker room. The other gaping hole is center. Thats why they drafted Rafael Araujo who may give them 20 minutes, 6 hard fouls, 6 tough rebounds and a few putback (theres no such thing as a tough/hard pushback OK?). Then you have Chris Bosh at the 4 who was forced to play out of position at Center last year who is quickly improving but you will need to bench Donyell Marshall who was one of your best last year
Best Case Scenario: Araujo was a steal, Vince buts the woes behind him and the win the Atlantic
Worst Case Scenario: Miss the playoffs and Toronto gets raped in a Vince trade



Better luck next year 


*New Jersey Nets*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Jason Kidd, Zoran Plannic, Jacque Vaughn
SG: Ron Mercer, Rodney Buford
SF: Richard Jefferson, Eric Williams, Christian Drejer
PF: Aaron Williams, Eric Williams, Brian Scalabrine
C: Jason Collins, Nenad Kristic, Alonzo Mourning

*Rant*
Talking about an absolutely rubbish offseason, is it possible that this was the worst off season ever by a team? You lost: Lucious Harris, Kenyon Martin, Kerry Kittles for 4 draft picks, 4 draft picks. *4 draft picks*. To make matters even worse Jason Kidd is injured to December coming off the knee surgery that Chris Webber and Penny Hardaway have had. Their team is paper thin, Aaron Williams is barely a 2nd string PF. For the Nets to have any chance what so ever, Jefferson needs to step up. They made up nicely with the signings of Mercer and Williams but they still had a rubbish offseason. Will Kidd be back for long enough to get this team into playoff contention
Best Case Scenario: I dunno, every other team gets struck with a lightning bolt and the Nets make the 9th seed
Worst Case Scenario: JKidd has a horrible season with a bad knee and the Nets get the 14th seed in the East

*Atlanta Hawks*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Tony Delk, Kenny Anderson, Boris Diaw
SG: Jon Barry, Josh Childress, Donta Smith
SF: Al Harrington, Josh Childress, Boris Diaw, Josh Smith
PF: Antoine Walker, Al Harrington, Chris Crawford
C: Jason Collier, ??

*Rant*
They are a better team than last year, no doubts about it. Even though they probably lost their best two players, the gained Antoine "Ohhhh Free Shot paradise" Walker and Al "Im not a 6th man anymore" Harrington. They have great depth at the SG/SF/PF spots with Walker, Harrington, Childress, Diaw, J Smith, Crawford and Barry. They should trade them in order to get a PG or a C. Their C rotation is horrible, Jason Collier and practically no-one else. Jason Collier couldnt of gt any playing time at C for last year the Mavs.
Best Case Scenario: New Jersey really stuffed it but and Harrington shines, 13th.
Worst Case Scenario: Antoine Walker shoots 24% but leads the league in FGA. Just beating the Bobcats by a few games, 14th

*Charlotte Bobcats*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Jason Hart, Brevin Knight, Omar Cook
SG: Jason Kapono, Tamar Slay, Eddie House, Corey Benjamin, Steve Smith, 
SF: Gerald Wallace, Jason Kapono, Theron Smith, Bernard Robinson
PF: Emeka Okafor, Brandon Hunter
C: Jahidi White, Melvin Ely, Jamal Sampson

*Rant*
Woah, what a horrible roster. I dont know why they didnt keep Fizer. For the Bobcats to be a m'eh team they should of at least gone after: Slavko Vranes, Paul Shirley and Ronald Dupree. There will be only a few bright things for this upcoming season
- Emeka Okafor
- Gerald Wallace dunking/breaking out
- Their first win?
Best Case Scenario: 15th by a few games
Worst Case Scenario: 15th by a while


:rbanana: Party!! woo woo, finished East. Now only another 15 left.


Western Conference 

Pretty much locks

*San Antonio Spurs*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Tony Parker, Brent Barry, Beno Udrih
SG: Brent Barry, Manu Ginobli
SF: Bruce Bowen, Devin Brown, Linton Johnsen III
PF: Malik Rose, Tim Duncan, Robert Horry
C: Rasho Nestorovic, Sean Marks, Tim Duncan

*Rant*
This team did awesomely last year and had an excellent offseason. The got Brent Barry for a *very* good price compared to some of the other free agents *cough Derek Fisher cough Adonal Foyle cough*. I think Barry will start so Manu can be the sparkplug off the bench like he proved towards the end of last season. I think its more important for Ginobli to finish the game than to start it. They didnt really lose much, they lost Hedo Turkoglu but replaced him with another great shooter. Im really tempted to put San Antonio as the champs after they acquired Sean Marks and Linton Johnsen III. They may lose a few games because of the division they are, the toughest in the NBA

*Minnesota Timberwolves*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Sam Cassell, Troy Hudson
SG: Trenton Hassell, Freid Hoiberg, Wally Sczerbiak
SF: Latrell Spreewell, Wally Sczerbiak, Nbudi Edi
PF: Kevin Garnett, Mark Madsen
C: Michael Olowakandi, Ervin Johnson

*Rant*
I think this team can improve a bit, but not alot. The thing that will improve them is a healthy Wally Sczerbiak who will provide some relief for Spreewell and a healthy Troy Hudson who could prove to be awesome for this T-Wolves team. Basically, the Timberwolves would have had a much better chance to win the series against the Lakers had Cassell of been fine, but he had a big season and played alot. By having Hudson there, you could reduce Cassell minutes with a quality player (not Darrick Martin). There may be one minor problem which I dont particularly seem to see as a problem (sense?) Spreewell and Cassell are aging, did that matter last year? No. But, it might matter this year. Then you have KG who is KG and the Kandi man (who I think is in a contract year) He might have an Erick Dampier year
Best Case Scenario: Win the Western Conference and go on to win the championship thanks to KG and tha boyz 
Worst Case Scenario: Cassell gets hurt and Wally World and Troy Hudson arent nearly the players they used to be. Just lose the division to Utah and make the 2nd round.

*Sacramento Kings*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Mike Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Ricky Minard
SG: Doug Christie, Bobby Jackson, Kevin Martin
SF: Peja Stojakovic, Davin Bluthenal
PF: Chris Webber, Darius Songalia
C: Brad Miller, Greg Ostertag

*Rant*
Sacramento didnt really get any better or any worse. Sacramento didnt play that well with Webber last year, thats a fact. Now that hes back will they sort out their problems. Another problem is Peja, I think Peja might be too nice to DEMAND a trade but his play might suffer just a bit, I dont think he will repeat the 4th runner up for the MVP award again and will go back to his regular season. Losing Vlade will hurt and he was a great locker room prescense. But bringing in Mr Pitt, I mean Ostertag will soften the blow. He knows he role and he knows that his job is to rebound and to occupy space in the middle. Look for the Miller/Ostertag 4/5 combination to happen every so often. Doug Christie is very important to this team, without him they are Dallas without as much offense. I predict Bibby to have a monster season, just an inkling I got. BJax is back which will help, alot.
Best Case Scenario: They win the Pacific and go on to win the WCF and get swept in the finals
Worst Case Scenario: 3rd seed in Pacific and lose in the 1st round



Should make it 

*Dallas Mavericks*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Jason Terry, Devin Harris, Marquis Daniels
SG: Marquis Daniels, Jerry Stackhouse, Michael Finley
SF: Michael Finley, Josh Howard, Jerry Stackhouse
PF: Dirk Nowitzki, Alan Henderson, DJ MBenga
C: Erick Dampier, Calvin Booth, Shawn Bradley, Pavel Podkolzin

*Rant*
I honestly think this Mavs team can win it all, theres two things which "could" hold them back and they are:
1: The lack of chemistry - Hopefully Nellie will keep this team for a while and I sure as hell hope he does. Chemistry hurts the Mavs every year as they always make a big trade. I'm pretty sure all the big roster changes are done, maybe a small cutting from the team might still be in place. Another problem coming from chemistry could be Jerry Stackhouse. However, Stack has already said that he knows that he's the 6th man and he wants to play an Antawn Jamison type role, hope he sticks to it.
2: No "true" PG - Losing Nash was like a kick to the balls from your mother. Hella unexpected. Sure we have JT but is he a true point guard. Hopefully he'll be able to dish it to Dirk and could probably get 7 assists a game. People always compliment the Dirk/Nash pick and roll combo but I think the JT/Dirk pick and roll combo will work well, not as well because JT and Dirk arent as gooda friends that Nash/Dirk were. Then we have the rest of the team. We finally got a center who is completely ridiculed because he came to the Mavs. Had Damp gone anywhere else he would of been praised for his previous season, not slaughtered with comments like "that oldy was only playing for a Contract, the mavs suck for paying him". Even if he only produces 8/8/2 i'll be happy with him because he'll take up space in the middle and make everyone look better defensively. He'll alter a few shots by just being there. Then we have Rook1 and Rook2. Rook1 just got paid a massive contract and showed flashes of brilliance towards the end of last year and will hopefully keep that up this year. Other Rook1 attributes are PG skills and being a good defender. Rook2 was less of a star but still very important. Despite a poor jumper, Rook2 makes up for it by his defense which his team needs more. Watch Rook2 to be put on to make a stop or contain the Kobes, Tmacs from going on a hot streak
Best Case Scenario: Win Southwest thanks to an MVP calibur season from Dirk and go on to the championship
Worst Case Scenario: Dirks ankle flares up and Mr. Chemistry pays a visit to Dallas and Dallas get the 8th seed and lose in the 1st round

*Utah Jazz*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Carlos Arroyo, Raul Lopez
SG: Gordan Giricek Kirk Snyder
SF: Andrei Kirilenko, Matt Harpring, Raja Bell
PF: Carlos Boozer, Kris Humphries, Andrei Kirlenko
C: Mehmet Okur, Jarron Collins, Curtis Borchaedt

*Rant*
Last year the Jazz shouldnt of won 30 games, an unproven AK47 was their best player and Matt Harpring got injured. Instead of being lotto bound, the Jazz got 10th seed in the West and missed the playoffs by just a few games. So what do they do, have one of the best offseasons in the league, they gained Boozer, Okur, Snyder and Humphries. They should definately make the playoffs (with a healthy Harpring) and have a chance to make some noise. I dont really think they can win their divison but will cause trouble. They have the Olympic wonder in Arroyo and they still got AK who is a supreme all-around player.
Best Case Scenario: 4th seed, 2nd round
Worst Case Scenario: Boozer becomes a loozer in the West and the Jazz get 8th seed

*Houston Rockets*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Charlie Ward, Bob Sura, Reece Gaines, Tyronne Lue
SG: Tracy McGrady, Bob Sura
SF: Jim Jackson, Tracy McGrady, Bostjan Nachbar
PF: Juwan Howard, Maurice Taylor, Scott Padgett, Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming, Dikembe Mutombo, Clarence Weatherspoon

*Rant*
The Houston Rockets could possibly be the team with the most question marks around it. Is Tmacs back fine and can he return to the defensive form of the Raptor days? Will Yao continue his Olympic play? Will Juwan Howard continue the streak? Etc etc. The Rockets started off with a horrible PG rotation but have since signed Ward and Sura (who can backup the 2), those two signings were the most important for this team as they didn’t really want Tyronne Lue starting at PG. They have arguably the best SG in the game who doesn’t mind that much about lesser stats if it means wins. They have a great defender at the 3 with the Journeyman Jackson who is vastly underrated. You have a two way street at PF, the first way being is that Howard can give you 17-7 a night, the other way is that the past two seasons, Howards team records are 38-136. They have a good backup in Mo Taylor. Then you have the 2nd best center in the league in Yao who had an awesome Olympics and a decent backup in Mutombo who can still come in and block and rebound.
Best Case Scenario: Win the NBA title
Worst Case Scenario: Chemistry blows up, Tmacs back re-injures and they miss the playoffs.

Fighting for the last *few* seeds in the West 

*Memphis Grizzlies*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Jason Williams, Earl Watson, Troy Bell
SG: Mike Miller, Bonzi Wells, Andre Emmett
SF: James Posey, Shane Battier, Brian Cardinal
PF: Pau Gasol, Stromile Swift, Brian Cardinal
C: Lorenzon Wright, Stromile Swift, Jake Tskaliditis

*Rant*
The Grizzlies are in a very tough spot, they should be in the above group but due to division re-alignment and other west good teams. Last year they made the playoffs quite comfortably and only got better, adding Andre Emmett, Brian Cardinal (combo forward) and only losing Theron Smith. They were also Evan Eschmeyer away from getting Erick Dampier. Last year Jason Williams and James Posey broke out (JWills TO numbers were great), this year look for Pau Gasol and Mike Miller. Pau Gasol had a huge Olympic performance and should be the exception to Hubies 10 man rotation. Mike Miller had a full season shooting slump, hopefully this year he will return to a great shooter and get a good amount of shots. Memphis 2nd unit could beat most East teams with great players as Earl Watson, Bonzi “I’ll score then get a tech” Wells, Shane “Never better, never worse” Battier. Stromile “I dunk on you” Swift and Jake “Ball go in hoop” Tskaliktiz. 10 man rotation needs to go if Memphis want to make any playoff noise. 10 man rotation is great, for junior high schoolers
Best Case Scenario: 5th seed and make it to the second round, Gasol continues the awesome Olympic play
Worst Case Scenario: Just miss the playoffs 

*Denver Nuggets*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Andre Miller, Earl Boykins
SG: Voshon Lenard
SF: Carmello Anthony, Nikoloz Tschikivil
PF: Kenyon Martin, Nene
C: Marcus Camby, Francisco Elson, Nene

*Rant*
Denver had a decent offseason, they got a great player. But this great player doesn’t really fit them, sure he’ll help but they played fine last year with Nene starting at PF. They threw their money at the wrong player, they should of tried Kobe (Kobe and Carmello, lotta whining), and definitely given Q, BBarry and Ginobli a look. Carmello will be improved this year and can definitely score 25 points a game, they also have Andre who can easily get the ball to Carmello for those 25 point games. A big factor this year will be Marcus Camby, if he stays healthy the Nuggets have a good chance for the playoffs. If Camby is injured (highly likely) Denver will need to play Nene at Center, which cant be good. Earl Boykins is a very nice backup to have, he will go out, run himself and the opposition to sleep whilst scoring a very nice 10 points
Best Case Scenario: 5th seed, lose the first round
Worst Case Scenario: Miss the playoffs thanks to a Camby injury

*Phoenix Suns*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Steve Nash, Leandrino Barbosa, Howard Eisley, Yuta Tabuse
SG: Joe Johnson, Quentin Richardson, Casey Jacobson
SF: Shawn Marion, Quentin Richardson, Zarko Carbapaka 
PF: Amare Stoudemire, Maciej Lampe, Jackson Vroman
C: Steven Hunter, Jake Voshkul, Maciej Lampe

*Rant*
I think Phoenix have a chance of being like last years Mavs, the similarities are there. Obviously Nash, but there a few other ones, Joe Johnson is sorta like Marquis Daniels as they both can play the point, Shawn Marion is a rich mans Josh Howard (very rich man), Quentin Richardson is like Michael Finley and Amare is a dominating offensive player. Both teams have crap all at Center. Phoenix shouldn’t of signed QRich, they had it fine last year but now they need to give him some minutes (from nowhere). They should of definitely tried to get Dampier, Stro, Camby: Any center. They have an exciting quick PG in Barbosa who can blow by most defenders and an up-and-coming star in Maciej Lampe who will be good one day. Look for the Suns to have many 100+ ppg outings in which they only won because they outscored the opposition
Best Case Scenario: Third seed, second round. Thanks to Amare’s monster season and Nash’s typical season
Worst Case Scenario: They had talent last year, what went wrong? Same as last year and really suck ***

*Los Angeles Lakers *
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Chucky Atkins, Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant, Kareem Rush
SF: Lamar Odom, Caron Butler, Devean “Nose” George, Luke Walton, Jumaine Jones
PF: Brian Grant, Brian Cook, Lamar Odom, Slava Medvemenko
C: Vlade Divac, Chris Mihm, Slava Medvemenko

*Rant*
The Lakers took a real blow this offseason, from being a title contender to becoming a team which will struggle to the playoffs is a major drop. They still can make the playoffs but it will depend on a few things. Lamar Odom, Vlade, Kobe and Chucky will be the main things. Can Lamar continue the awesome versatility from last year or will he hit the drugs again. Can Vlade even quarter replace Shaq, sure Vlades a great locker room presence but he isn’t a great defender (just a good flopper). Kobe Bryant, possibly one of the most hated players in the league will be blamed for a bad season or congratulated for a good season. I think Kobe can sneak this team into the playoffs, look for a few 50+ point games from him, if he makes it to the playoffs he will average 40 for the series. Quote that!. The one problem is the PG rotation, Chucky Atkins as a PG? Sure he might be able to play decently, but I doubt it. They need to trade one of the 5 SFs for a PG, badly. Caron Butler, can he return to rookie season form of 14pts or will his knee be sore again and be just another wasted talent that lost his career due to injury
Best Case Scenario: They have a chance of winning their division and can get to the second round
Worst Case Scenario: Kobe tries to do too much and the Lakers miss the playoffs and come in 10th seed

*Portland Trailblazers*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Damon Stoudamire, Nick Van Exel, Sebastian Telfair
SG: Derek Anderson, Nick Van Exel, Richie Frahm
SF: Darius Miles, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Ruben Patterson, Qyntel Woods
PF: Zach Randolph, Shareef Abdur-Rahim
C: Theo Ratliff, Joel Pryzbilla, Vladimir Stepania

*Rant*
Theo Ratliff is the key to this season, throughout his career he has been injured often. If he is injured this season, the Blazers slide ZBO over into the uncomfortable territory of center (and in the West) or maybe even give Joel Pryzbilla some time eek: ). The Blazers have a really crappy guard combination, I would go as far and say its bottom 7 in the league, no real backups either. They have NVE whos been traded a few times lately and will probably complain about his playing time, you also have the player with probably the most potential in the draft, Sebastian Telfair. People have compared him to greats such as Kidd or Stockton, the kid has amazing court vision and shout get a few minutes this season. Zach Randolphs stats seemed to suffer towards the end of last because teams double teamed him as they knew he was the man. Darius Miles was given a fat contract and might start to play to his potential. Shareef Abdur-Rahim is a big problem for Portland, his agent had said that Reef doesn’t want to even be there as a back up, this guy is reliable for 20-9 but is being treated like ****. They could get something good for him, he has a massive expiring contract. Speaking of capspace, the Blazers are in a great position for this next offseason, they have more than the max (I think) in cap-space ready to come off the books, maybe they could pry away Joe Johnson or someone
Best Case Scenario: 8th seed and get kicked out off the playoffs in the first round
Worst Case Scenario: Ratliff gets hurt and even NO are better than them, 12th seed.

Sorry, better luck next year

*New Orleans Hornets*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Baron Davis, Darrell Armstrong, Alex Garcia
SG: David Wesley, Courtney Alexander, JR Smith
SF: George Lynch, JR Smith, Rodney Rogers, Jamal Mashburn (if he plays)
PF: PJ Brown, Rodney Rogers, David West
C: Jamaal Magloire, Chris Andersen

*Rant*
Wow, sucks to be them. They go from a definite playoff team in the East to a lotto bound team in the hardest division in the West. 5th to 12th, that’s a pretty good indication of West vs East right there. Baron Davis had a good season last year and I don’t think he can keep it up, h e had a relatively injury free season last year but can he keep it up? He is also another example of superstars wanting out. Losing Mashburn will hurt, you gotta feel sorry for the guy. The Hornets have a pretty good front line, Magloire has a chance of being an all-star and PJ is the type of hard nosed PF every team wants. You have decent backups in Chris Andersen who is a massive shot blocker and a good defensive presence, he’ll come in and give 6-6-2. Rodney Rogers will eat anyone who challenges him, actually scratch that, he’ll eat anyone. The Hornets have two problems, SF being the major one and SG being the minor one. When George Lynch is your starting SF you know you have problems. Now that Wesley is in the West, his heigh may be a problem. The Hornets drafted well with JR Smith who may one day be a star in this league. 
Best Case Scenario: Mashburn returns and BDiddy has a MVP caliber season, 11th seed
Worst Case Scenario: 12th seed

*Seattle Supersonics*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Antonio Daniels, Luke Ridnour, Ronald Murray
SG: Ray Allen, Ronald Murray
SF: Rashard Lewis, Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Nick Collison, Danny Fortson, Reggie Evans
C: Jerome James, Vitaly Potapenko, Robert Swift

*Rant*
Losing Brent Barry definitely has hurt them, a lot. He was a great player who shot an awesome FG%, hit a fair amount of shots and passes well. The Sonics luckily still have Ray Allen (who also wants out), Flip Murray, Luke Ridnour and Antonio Daniels. SF is a good position for the Sonics, they have Rashard Lewis and VladRad, they need to trade Lewis IMO so they can develop Vladdie. The Sonics don’t have the greatest of depth at the PF/C position, they got a candidate for ROY in Collison and that’s it. Robert Swift is too raw and too ugly to help just yet. Jerome James and Vitaly Potapenko, m’eh nothing special to me
Best Case Scenario: 12th seed
Worst Case Scenario: Depending on Ray Allen, they could even come 2nd last in the West

*Los Angeles Clippers*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Marko Jaric, Shaun Livingston
SG: Kerry Kittles, Corey Maggette 
SF: Corey Maggette, Bobby Simmons, Kerry Kittles
PF: Elton Brand, Chris Wilcox
C: Chris Kaman, Zejiko Rebraca, Mikki Moore

*Rant*
Talent doesn’t win games all the time, which was shown by the 2001/2002 Clippers who had an insane group of players like Q, Maggete, Brand and Miller. Losing Q is gonna hurt, he was a good scorer who could play the 3, Corey will have to player the 3 this season, a bit undersized? They made up very nicely by getting Kerry Kittles for a second round draft pick (Obviously off the Nets). The Clippers had a decent draft, they gave up Predrag Drobnjaks massive contract to the Bobcats and slid down two spots to get the man they wanted, Shaun Livingston. Livingston has plenty of court vision/IQ and will one day be a star, the guy is a true 6’7 PG with crazy passes. Elton Brand is the starting PF for the Clippers, Brand is forced into playing the number one option on offense, a role which doesn’t suit him well. If he was the second man (say if they got Kobe) Brand would get the Lamar Odom effect, that is playing the same but getting recognized for winning. The Clippers aren’t shy on young talent either (besides Livingston) they have Chris Kaman who is a good center and has lots of potential. Speaking of potential, Chris Wilcox is a name that springs to mind immediately. 
Best Case Scenario: 12th seed thanks to Brand, Maggette and Kerry all pitching in
Worst Case Scenario: Livingston is a bust, 15th in the West

*Golden State Warriors*
Predicted Depth Chart

PG: Speedy Claxton, Derek Fisher, Luis Flores
SG: Jason Richardson, Michael Pietrus, Calbert Cheaney
SF: Mike Dunleavy, Michael Pietrus, Eduardo Najera
PF: Troy Murphy, Cliff Robinson, Andries Biendris
C: Adonal Foyle, Dale Davis, Andries Biendris

*Rant*
OMFG! Last team, woo. This has taken forever :rbanana: :rbanana:. They Warriors had a poor offseason, they gave absolutely horrible contracts to Fisher and Adonal Foyle. However, I really like the combination of Richardson, Pietrus and Dunleavy who will play the 2/3 positions well. They lost Dampier for a reasonable deal (who am I kidding, I think they got screwed over), they gained ever ready Eddie Najera who hustles well and if like a tick, very annoying. Troy Murphy will have a good season (IMO) and Uncle Cliffy (How old is this guy?) will back him up. Another nice offseason transaction was trading Nick the Quick for Dale Davis, Davis is a great backup center who will provide some D and be a force in the paint. Adonal Foyle better play well for the amount of $$$ dough $$$ he was given. This rookie, Andries Biendris; Whats he play like, I’m not sure and I aint gonna pretend I do know, I’ve heard that he wont contribute right away but will be nice in the future
Best Case Scenario: 12th seed thanks to some nice play from Frenchie, Dunleavy, JRich and Murphy
Worst Case Scenario: Last due to busts who got a contract then stunk

Finished! *Finished!* _Finished!_ Finished!
Finished! 
Finished! 
Finished! 

Here are my standings:

*Western Conference Seeding*

1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Minnesota Timberwolves
3. Sacramento Kings
4. Dallas Mavericks
5. Utah Jazz
6. Houston Rockets
7. Denver Nuggets
8. Los Angeles Lakers
-------------------------------------
9. Memphis Grizzlies
10. Phoenix Suns 
11. Portland Trailblazers
12. New Orleans Hornets
13. Los Angeles Clippers
14. Golden State Warriors
15. Seattle Supersonics

*Eastern Conference Seeding*

1. Indiana Pacers
2. Miami Heat
3. Philadelphia 76ers
4. Detroit Pistons
5. Boston Celtics
6. New York Knicks
7. Washington Wizards
8. Chicago Bulls
-------------------------------------
9. Orlando Magic
10. Milwaukee Bucks
11. Cleveland Cavaliers
12. Toronto Raptors
13. New Jersey Nets
14. Atlanta Hawks
15. Charlotte Bobcats

Thanks for reading


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Shoulda just copied mine and saved yourself all that typing.


Oh wait, you did. :| 


:grinning:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Shoulda just copied mine and saved yourself all that typing.
> 
> 
> ...


Sssshhhh


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

so happy, finished it


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You forget (In Atlanta rotations) about Drobnjak and the oldie but goldie Kevin Willis!

And, in case of some big trade (Carter-Ray-Baron Davis, etc) you can update...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Zuca said:


> You forget (In Atlanta rotations) about Drobnjak and the oldie but goldie Kevin Willis!
> 
> And, in case of some big trade (*Carter*-Ray-*Baron Davis*, etc) you can update...


Bump

I did alright


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Some gems in there


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

wow, huuuuuge post. When I get a spare 3 and half hours i'll check it out. Looks good though


----------

